# R5 2018 riders : head tube length question



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

It seem that Cervélo took shortening the HT very seriously on this one, how did the bike felt when you stepped on ? Regardless of the fit of course. Both my 2015 Tarmac and especially my 2017 have longer HT. The R5 has a shorter reach tho,so that may be of help I guess. 
Anyway,did you feel “ holy crap this is freakin low,like pro racers low,i’m gonna bust my back in 40 miles...:cryin:”


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

If you don't find answers here, you might want to post on the Cervelo forum for a more targeted audience.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

An 8mm reduction on a 56 is "very seriously"?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Kontact said:


> An 8mm reduction on a 56 is "very seriously"?


We are all different. A 3 mm setback on my saddle or 2 mm tilt on my bars make a huge difference for me.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> We are all different. A 3 mm setback on my saddle or 2 mm tilt on my bars make a huge difference for me.


Sure, but this doesn't have much to do with your position, unless you need your stem all the way on top of 40mm of spacers with the old geo. Or do you think having an extra spacer is going to make the bike ride differently?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Kontact said:


> Sure, but this doesn't have much to do with your position, unless you need your stem all the way on top of 40mm of spacers with the old geo. Or do you think having an extra spacer is going to make the bike ride differently?


No,but it’ll make the bike look ugly. Either way my TCR with an extra spacer feels like riding golf cart..


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> No,but it’ll make the bike look ugly. Either way my TCR with an extra spacer feels like riding golf cart..


And here I thought these massively tall geriatric head tubes and accompanying ski slope top tubes were ugly.


----------

